# If anyone wants MWSF on vhs I'll record for them



## buggs1a (Jan 3, 2002)

If anyone wants mwsf on vhs please let me know. I'll be recording it in SP mode and would be glad to make copies for anyone who wants it. So long as yer in the U.S.
Tech Tv might have it live and if so I'll be recording from DirecTV. If they don't have it live I'll be getting it off the Apple site via my high speed connection after it's over and little less traffic so I get better quality.

I've got 1 MW from 2000, all from 2001 and seybold and ipod speeches etc. So if anyone wants those let me know. All are of great quality. Full screen etc. 

feel free to email me at buggs1a@hotmail.com

If the keynote for Jan 2002 is more then 2 hrs I'll re record it in EP mode unless I can get a 3 hr SP mode vhs tape before hand. I'll probably be able to get one, I hope, 

So guys and gals, please email me and post here. I really think it'd be cool to do something nice like this for people.

Take care


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 3, 2002)

its an apple event... 

Would you mind making a quicktime copy? I don't know how to record a live stream easly into a quick time movie, but if you can, I'll put it up at www.lfnet.net for ya.


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 3, 2002)

yea i want one buggs1a

-whitesaint


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 4, 2002)

As far as I know there's no way to record the stream. Cache doesn't work, and no save as that saves an entire file of 100mb or however big it would be. So the only way is use my video out and record on vcr. My quality will be pretty much as good as they can send the stream. I will for sure be recording it on TechTV Monday at 9am on Satellite DirecTV, so the quality will rock!!!! I'm hoping to get a 3 hr in SP mode vhs tape. like 180 minutes or something. There is a problem though with TechTV airing the keynote. They talk durring the speech and will even talk while Steve or anyone else talks. They talk telling you what is happening and just happened. Extremly insanely stupid of them. You can see it and hear it yet they still insist on talking and inturupting the show. Pisses me off to no end. So, what version you all want is up to you. DirecTV awesome video copy however some minor talking from TechTV or the Quicktime with no inturuptions yet way worse copy video wise. 
Just email me buggs1a@hotmail.com. All I ask is like $6 or so to cover vhs tape and shipping.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 4, 2002)

i'll pay $10 for it if you can get it (only off DirecTV... if it's the stream, I'll just live without it)

btw... where do you live... 9:00 is the start time on the West Coast...


----------



## MACLOVA (Jan 4, 2002)

if u can't send a vhs tape to Europe then make a quicktime movie of it!!!!! that is really a good idea. pleeeeez put it up ot that other guys site.... id love to have it!!!! or send it to my e-mail... even cooler!!!


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

I prefer watching it live via QuickTime TC


----------



## julguribye (Jan 4, 2002)

What's "QuickTime TC" ?


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, QuickTime TV 
hehe 

and you, julgiribye, you're going to watch it via satellite, eh?
Doesn't Apple set up a large screen there in Oslo and everything?...


----------



## MACLOVA (Jan 4, 2002)

i am going to watch it over quicktime live something. i think i mean sattelite.


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

And I via QuickTime Satellite


----------



## julguribye (Jan 4, 2002)

Huh...I was going to watch it from here http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf02/

Is that Sattelite?

A big screen in Oslo? I've never heard of such thing? Where?


----------



## WoLF (Jan 4, 2002)

that is quicktime TV, the stream


----------



## julguribye (Jan 5, 2002)

What's QuickTime Satellite then?


----------



## ksv (Jan 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *What's QuickTime Satellite then? *



That was just a  joke 

Well, I thought Apple used to set up a laarge screen in Oslo showing the Keynote live via satellite, at least they used to


----------



## julguribye (Jan 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Well, I thought Apple used to set up a laarge screen in Oslo showing the Keynote live via satellite, at least they used to  *



 

I've never heard of that...Where in Oslo?


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 5, 2002)

I live in Tukwila, WA. Real close to seattle. Part of Seattle actually.
Anyway I will be getting it from DirecTv cus TechTV will show it. If they talk their stupid commentary and I'm almost 100% sure they will, I'll re do this from the QT stream after traffic has died and then I'd get better quality. 

What I'm offering really is if anyone wants a copy for keeps on vhs or who can not watch it at all. The QT Stream will be good quality, just not as good as DirecTV. If TechTV will talk a lot, I won't keep it and will keep the QT stream. If techtv doesn't talk while someone else is or durring an important thing, I'll most likely keep it and stuff. 

Anyhow if I shipped out of the U.S I'd wanna make sure they were willing to pay upfront the exact shipping cost and cost of vhs etc. I just didn't think anyone would wanna do that.
I don't do pay pal, don't have an account there and not really into it.


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 5, 2002)

Anyway if anyone does want to get a copy, just email me at my above email address in a previouse post in this subject. I'll reply within 2 days for sure and mostly within 36 hrs or so.


----------



## ksv (Jan 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No idea  
They used to announce about it at http://www.apple.com/no, but I can't find anything about it now... _nothing_ about the Apple Expo on the ront page


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 9, 2002)

guess no one wants copy, whatever guys, yer loss.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i'll pay $10 for it if you can get it (only off DirecTV... if it's the stream, I'll just live without it)
> 
> btw... where do you live... 9:00 is the start time on the West Coast... *



i said i'd buy it... especially now since i know TechTV aired it...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 10, 2002)

bump... just making sure buggs1a gets my message


----------



## buggs1a (Jan 10, 2002)

then send me an email people who wanna buy it.


----------

